# Are WP instructions getting smaller?



## Underdog (Mar 9, 2013)

I don't have those young eyes any more but this is getting ridiculous.
To be fair, make sure the dime on your screen is dime size:


----------



## cdaniels (Oct 20, 2012)

The dime on my screen is about 2 1/2 the size of a real dime and I still can't read it.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

cdaniels said:


> The dime on my screen is about 2 1/2 the size of a real dime and I still can't read it.


 
you got that right
I generally toss instructions in the trash anyway, these? definatly


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Real men don't need to read instructions, if it has parts to put it together we must have left over parts or we did some thing right.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Yes, they are getting smaller.


----------



## Gwarel (May 8, 2012)

Sometimes I think it doesn't matter, they're probably wrong anyway! Last week I had paper with a label that gave the dimensions of the roll to be 18.5" x 13.5 yds, the roll was actually standard 27" x 9 yds. Today I had paper that was marked 25 1/4" repeat w/ straight across match. It had emblems that repeated twice in the 25 1/4" but it had a shadow pattern that repeated at 25 1/4" also. The shadow pattern was actually a drop match upon closer inspection. I'm with Chris, just throw them away.......unless your looking for the word "glue" in there somewhere.


----------



## Underdog (Mar 9, 2013)

cdaniels said:


> The dime on my screen is about 2 1/2 the size of a real dime and I still can't read it.


Lol, sometimes I use my wife's jewelry making glasses.




chrisn said:


> you got that right
> I generally toss instructions in the trash anyway, these? definatly


 



cdpainting said:


> Real men don't need to read instructions, if it has parts to put it together we must have left over parts or we did some thing right.


Sometimes I get surprised by non-woven and such.



ProWallGuy said:


> Yes, they are getting smaller.


Thank you Mr. Smart @$$ You're dry humor is duly noted.





Gwarel said:


> Sometimes I think it doesn't matter, they're probably wrong anyway! Last week I had paper with a label that gave the dimensions of the roll to be 18.5" x 13.5 yds, the roll was actually standard 27" x 9 yds. Today I had paper that was marked 25 1/4" repeat w/ straight across match. It had emblems that repeated twice in the 25 1/4" but it had a shadow pattern that repeated at 25 1/4" also. The shadow pattern was actually a drop match upon closer inspection. I'm with Chris, just throw them away.......unless your looking for the word "glue" in there somewhere.


I wish I had saved some of the wrong instructions I've gotten over the years.
Used to have to contact paper reps for problems but over the years I've learned more than the reps or the manufacturers combined so I don't involve them anymore.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

yes. not only smaller, but half tone too. 

had a sanderson last spring that was about as small as what you posted PLUS gray.

WTF ?!?!

I guess they figure if we are too blind to read the instructions we are too blind to achieve tight seams. I fooled them, I turned of the lights and hung it by feel. 

Customers loved it . . . as long as they viewed it under the same conditions :thumbup:


----------



## Underdog (Mar 9, 2013)

daArch said:


> yes. not only smaller, but half tone too.
> 
> had a sanderson last spring that was about as small as what you posted PLUS gray.
> 
> ...


 
I have this ambition of hanging wallpaper blindfolded and video taping it.
I think that would be so cooool.

I've seen the light print too.





daArch said:


> Customers loved it . . . as long as they viewed it under the same conditions :thumbup:


If I have something I don't want a customer to see something til I can fix it, I just put my ladder in front of it.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

I had instructions a couple years ago( wish I had saved them) that said

" Paste back of paper and hang"


that was it


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Looks perfectly readable to me. I don't what the heck you guys are talking :whistling2:about.


----------

